# I might have overdone it with my wishing



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's no secret that I start begging and wishing for snow by October 1. And that I want ALL the snow. 

But this year I may have crossed a line. This is the main road to access my neighborhood from 20 minutes ago.









That drift covers close to 300 yards of the road and it's pushing 15 feet tall. The borough had three front end loaders there all day yesterday keeping it clear, but gave up last night at some point. 

Good thing we don't need to go anywhere for a few days.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck with that


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Best of luck with that, Johnnycake. 😬 

This year is wild across the country. You might want to invest in some swamp gear just to be safe for next summer.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Did you pick up that new powder sled yet? Looks like it might get some use for sure.

Wind and snow, a bad combination, in town or the mountains. Be careful out there.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

middlefork said:


> Did you pick up that new powder sled yet? Looks like it might get some use for sure.
> 
> Wind and snow, a bad combination, in town or the mountains. Be careful out there.


It ended up having an issue with the display and the guy wouldn't drop the price so I walked. 

Might need to redouble my efforts to find a powder sled! But this wind has put a beautiful crust in the snow so my machine might be in good shape until the next storm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sled prices are astronomical ... I guess like everything else. I'll keep my 2002 dinosaurs. They run good and are in good shape... and paid for. Wish they were '03s with the PERC. Ah well.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> But this wind has put a beautiful crust in the snow so my machine might be in good shape until the next storm


What do you have now?

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> What do you have now?
> 
> -DallanC


An '09 Skiddoo 550F.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Umm … yeah … that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I took my snow sled to the cabin yesterday, but we don't have anywhere NEAR that much snow !!
Was a good ride and a beautiful day.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The real kicker was having to dig out the shed tonight to get the Christmas presents out that I stashed in there back in September. Past johnnycake can be a real jerk sometimes.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Past, present, and future johnnycake are all real
Idiots! But they’re our idiots, and we love them all.

Merry Christmas my friend. Enjoy all the white stuff.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy Cow! That is wild! I'm assuming the road is clear now?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

AF CYN said:


> Holy Cow! That is wild! I'm assuming the road is clear now?


It's been cleared, re drifted and closed, reopened, closed, and reopened a few times since Christmas Eve. The wind is finally starting to die down, been a constant 40 mph with gusts up to 87mph since Thursday last week.


----------

